# Finally started my 14.6 Skimmer Skiff



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Any updates or new pics?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Any updates or new pics?


Not yet should be getting more pics sometime this week. Complete date is next Monday.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Got a pic from Bobby today. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

What is the ballpark for your build? Also, what is a false floor?
Thanks!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> What is the ballpark for your build? Also, what is a false floor?
> Thanks!


For the boat accessories motor and trailer 13k. Without a false floor there is nothing between you and the hull and the floor of the boat is curved like the hull. A false floor is a flat deck that is glassed in to provide rigidity and a flat surface.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you for both answers! I've been eyeballing the SS 14.6 and was curious about the options listed.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Got some more pictures. The desert tan looks a little lighter than I expected but it could just be the picture might make it look like that. I'll have alot more pics on Thursday when I pick it up.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Finished! I pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

How'd your boat come out I bet Wednesday night you didn't sleep a wink.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> How'd your boat come out I bet Wednesday night you didn't sleep a wink.


Well I picked it up. 6.5 hrs each way. The color was a little off but I still really liked it. Had some issues with the new Yamaha f25 not wanting to bolt on the Atlas microjacker. I've been running and gunning all day just trying to get stuff put together. I got home and found my Raymarine dragonfly isn't getting power. I really like the skiff. Can't wait to actually get it in the water. Here's a sneak peak I'll post more up when I get it all set up.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Well I picked it up. 6.5 hrs each way. The color was a little off but I still really liked it. Had some issues with the new Yamaha f25 not wanting to bolt on the Atlas microjacker. I've been running and gunning all day just trying to get stuff put together. I got home and found my Raymarine dragonfly isn't getting power. I really like the skiff. Can't wait to actually get it in the water. Here's a sneak peak I'll post more up when I get it all set up.
> View attachment 17232
> View attachment 17232


Also, I was debating going with seadeck or awl grip non skid. I ended up going with the AWLGRIP and man that is some awesome stuff I really like it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks good get you some bearing buddies bra before you dunk that trailer.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There's suppose to be a rubber cover over the bearings buddies


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Looks good get you some bearing buddies bra before you dunk that trailer.


Thanks I think it'll get the job done. And It's already got bearing buddies.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Thanks I think it'll get the job done. And It's already got bearing buddies.


Rubber ends go over the buddies to keep out the water I will take some pictures of mine tomorrow to show you


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Rubber ends go over the buddies to keep out the water I will take some pictures of mine tomorrow to show you


Yeah I know what you are talking about. I didn't read all posts before replying. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Yeah I know what you are talking about. I didn't read all posts before replying. Thanks for the heads up.


Yes no problem boat came out nice looks like can't wait to see water pictures.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've got the same trailer worth no rubber covers? You sure they need them? Mines been dunked already.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GG34 said:


> I've got the same trailer worth no rubber covers? You sure they need them? Mines been dunked already.


Keeps water out,I have always used them guess that's just my preference I just always worry about trailer bearings


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Keeps water out,I have always used them guess that's just my preference I just always worry about trailer bearings


I have the AitTite Sports bearing covers that you inflate to 5-7psi with a hand pump and needle. It keeps the bearing housing pressurized so no water gets in. Cheap and effective.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have the AitTite Sports bearing covers that you inflate to 5-7psi with a hand pump and needle. It keeps the bearing housing pressurized so no water gets in. Cheap and effective.


What is this contraption you speak of? I might want to look into this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> What is this contraption you speak of? I might want to look into this.


They have several models for different applications but boat trailers use the Sport Model. 
http://www.airtighthubs.com/categories/view/2


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

These trailers have bearing buddies. They sell a dust cap for them but I can't find anything that says they need to be sealed. The air tight are completely new hubs, correct?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> These trailers have bearing buddies. They sell a dust cap for them but I can't find anything that says they need to be sealed. The air tight are completely new hubs, correct?


No, click the link I posted and scroll down. It’s some add-ons that make the hubs a sealed unit.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Water pic!! Finally got the skiff mostly set up.


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

Dang that boat is nice!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Frnky4fngz said:


> Dang that boat is nice!


Thanks


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Good looking build!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, looks good


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Thanks


Any way you can send the order sheet so I can get a feel for what all was done for $13k?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Frnky4fngz said:


> Any way you can send the order sheet so I can get a feel for what all was done for $13k?


 Here is the sheet. The poling platform with micro anchor plate and rod holder was 650.00. There was around 160.00 worth of labor charges for a few things I had him install that are not on this sheet. I bought the motor locally and it ran 3,750.00. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Water pic!! Finally got the skiff mostly set up.
> View attachment 17529


Good job cpurvis... you will enjoy your ss I've had mine a little over a year and I'm still loving it...


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> Good job cpurvis... you will enjoy your ss I've had mine a little over a year and I'm still loving it...


Thanks I really like the skiff. I've had it out in some pretty rough stuff and it handles very well for a 14ft micro. Little wet but I never felt unsafe. The only thing that bugs me is the open splash well. I'm thinking I can install a hatch there to limit water getting in.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Thanks I really like the skiff. I've had it out in some pretty rough stuff and it handles very well for a 14ft micro. Little wet but I never felt unsafe. The only thing that bugs me is the open splash well. I'm thinking I can install a hatch there to limit water getting in.


where would the hatch go... sorry it's my first skiff lol


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> where would the hatch go... sorry it's my first skiff lol


Over the opening right in front of the motor to keep some of the water out on them rough days.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Over the opening right in front of the motor to keep some of the water out on them rough days.


Okay...how do you like the jackplat


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I really like the JP. Not a necessity by any means but definitely a nice to have item.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> I really like the JP. Not a necessity by any means but definitely a nice to have item.


I have a 20hp honda on mine what is your speed with the y25


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I have a 20hp honda on mine what is your speed with the y25


I'm hitting 31mph with me and gear.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So I am now debating on putting my boat name on the side of the skiff or leaving it clean and just put it on both sides of the RTIC 45 cooler. Any opinions?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

The name on the cooler is a good idea but I like the clean look personally...


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> I'm hitting 31mph with me and gear.


I'm getting around 27


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I'm getting around 27


That's impressive. What prop Are you running?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Factory 4 blade aluminum


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> Factory 4 blade aluminum


So what made you go with the 4 blade? I am considering going with a 4 blade.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> So what made you go with the 4 blade? I am considering going with a 4 blade.


in all honesty it came like that lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

No name on the boat my 2 cents, leave it clean.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> No name on the boat my 2 cents, leave it clean.


I think I agree.


----------



## chrystalandmike5 (Jul 16, 2008)

I say keep it clean and putting the name on the cooler is a good idea.

I have the 14.6 too. It is a fun little boat. Bought it used so I did not have any say in the set up. I did add a short poling platform which I love. I have a 25 Yamaha 2stroke and get about 26ish MPH.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok well... here is the route I took.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> Ok well... here is the route I took.


Sweet


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks. I went back and forth and finally decided that if I was going to put a name on it I would have to remove the builder name otherwise it was too busy with both on the boat.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Man I dig that font!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Man I dig that font!


Kinda went retro/stoner with it. LOL


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Looks really good.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the front deck that shows how they taped off for the non-skid. I'm redoing mine and am torn on how I want to do it.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jred said:


> Can you post a pic of the front deck that shows how they taped off for the non-skid. I'm redoing mine and am torn on how I want to do it.


I'm at work tonight. I'll post when I get home in the morning.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jred said:


> Can you post a pic of the front deck that shows how they taped off for the non-skid. I'm redoing mine and am torn on how I want to do it.


Here is one I found on my phone. Kind of hard to see because I didn't do a two tone.


Jred said:


> Can you post a pic of the front deck that shows how they taped off for the non-skid. I'm redoing mine and am torn on how I want to do it.



Here is one I found on my phone. Kind of hard to see because I didn't go with a two tone.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks good. I think I'm gonna do a line from the front to back of the deck to allow water to run off more easily


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Man, just compared 2018 pricing to what you posted... they sure went up!


----------

